# Sub on the cheap



## rfriday9 (9 Sep 2007)

I frequent the fishkeepingforum as many of you may know,  Jimthefish on there recomended a sub of John Innis No2 and kids play sand and a mix of 3 to 5 mm grit and play sand on top to stop the John Innes from floating in the water. I've used this method 3 times it it has to be said that I am getting better results from this substrate than I have with the tetra substrate I bought last year for a small set up I have. I'm growing a number of different crpts in these tanks and I'm shocked at the difference between the two substrates. Does anyone else use a similar sub? 

 The only problem I get is the fact that the sand compacts easily. To irradicate this I bought a load of Malaysian funnel snails to borrow in it. They seem to be doing the job.


----------



## GreenNeedle (9 Sep 2007)

JI is much the same as any other standard compost.  The reason for the John Innes label is it is a recognised 'formulaic' inclusion of the nutrient compounds which was patented so now all the compost manufacturers have to put the name on their bags and pay royalties!!!  

Different brands will vary in the content of their compost but do stick to the JI formula in the inclusion of NPK and traces.

JI 1,2 & 3 aren't a staggered amount of the nutrient, they are just different formulas.  Can't remember which has what but one may have more potassium for some reason, and another more Nitrate for another reason.  The idea being they are for different types and also different ages of plants.

Andy


----------



## beeky (10 Sep 2007)

I believe the numbering on JI composts is the amount of fertilizers they contain: No 1 is for seeds and cuttings and contains little or no ferts, no 2 a bit more and no 3 more again for established plants.

I've got a small (2') tank in which I've used aquatic soil sold for potting pond plants with a layer of silver sand over the top. I'm growing crypts, some mayaca (I think that's what it is) and a little cabomba. Growth is slow (there's no CO2) but everything is doing fine.


----------



## GreenNeedle (10 Sep 2007)

Sitting at my desk at William Sinclair (J Arthur Bowers) as I would've been a couple of months ago, I could've given you the exact breakdown of the product including peat, greenwaste, sterilised soil etc.

Alas one of the many hardships I have faced in the last few months is that I was sacked by a new director (with payoff fortunately) because my face didn't fit into his revolution.

So you will have to make do with this link to John Innes on their website:

Link to J Arthur Bowers John Innes Products

If you go to William-sinclair.co.uk you will be able to get details of all their composts and also Silvaperl products (Perlite, Vermiculite a& Hydroleca etc.)

Andy


----------



## GreenNeedle (10 Sep 2007)

Sorry see post above


----------



## GreenNeedle (10 Sep 2007)

Double Post


----------



## neil1973 (10 Sep 2007)

This is an interesting thread. One day when i have time to take my tank apart I'm keen to have a go with a richer substrate.

I found this about John Innes mixes:
http://www.gardeningdata.co.uk/soil/joh ... _innes.php

I was also wondering if anyone had thoughts or experience with the compost specifically sold for aquatic pond plants. I'm guessing it will be more loam and sand based with less added nutrients.

cheers
neil


----------



## GreenNeedle (10 Sep 2007)

If I remember correctly the Aquatic Compost contains limestone.

This one? (6th down)

Aquatic Link

Andy


----------



## rfriday9 (12 Sep 2007)

Malaysian Funnel Snails??? Are these the same as Malaysian Trumpet Snails (MTS) 

Sounds about right SuperColey1


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (2 Jan 2008)

Is there any way to get the rest of these messages back?  It means the thread doesn't make that much sense anymore. ---- Cheers!!!


----------



## GreenNeedle (2 Jan 2008)

Hope the thread makes a little more sense again now.  Many apologies for being a child and ruining them months ago.

Andy


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (6 Jan 2008)

Np, thanks very much for putting it back mate!


----------

